# new member



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Matt. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the talk


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

:welcomesign: :welcome: *Welcome to Archery Talk *:welcome: :welcomesign:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome, I am very new to bow shooting, to include future hunting. I really do recommend a bow coach someone who you trust to give you the real scoop on your technics. I was shooting day after day at 10 yards,I was cocky and a touch boastful at my progress. Well, I was moved back to 20, then 25 yards. Yesterday evening I marked off 30 yards .Wow, that is a long way. So, I expect to hear try throwing a few arrows from 30, remember your form. I am having to much fun learning this great sport and hope your adventures are even more fun than I have had. Don't be afraid to ask questions, there are some great brothers and sisters willing to help the humble hunters. Shoot straight, have fun.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Good luck! We are always working to make ourselves better! Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

